# Process color vs. Spot color



## emaugust (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all - I am looking into the feasability of moving to heat press for cerain designs. I own a standard screen printing press however often struggle on 4 color jobs, can't print process and are finding efficiencies in the print on demand via heat press model.

Anyhow, I am working some pricing figures and I notice that a 4 spot colors in a super b 13x19 design is WAY more expensive than process colors would be in the same size. If I had a design with non-standard-colored inks and opted to print it via process instead of spot color I have a few questions:

a) would the company printing the transfers let me?

b) would it look bad?

c) would it look much different than spot colors?

I am wondering what situations spot color makes more sense than process colors.


Thanks for any input all!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What company is selling spot color for more than process?


----------

